# t3 cycling....



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 15, 2014)

OK so we've talked about risks involved but not how to cycle it.
Start low obviously but where? How many weeks? And should one taper down off the compound? Thanks


----------



## losieloos (May 15, 2014)

In for the answer.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

Tapering is too see how you react to it. Once you know what dosages are good for you, its not needed.

Id start at 50mcgs and work up from there. Your body naturally produces about 25mcgs per day. It would make no sense to shut down the production of your own to supplement the same value. 

My sweet spot was 120mcgs. Most find 80-100 to be sufficient tho.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 15, 2014)

So tapering down off the compound is unnecessary in your opinion? When I'm done with it, just stop...no tapering?

How long would you suggest running it? Safely


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> So tapering down off the compound is unnecessary in your opinion? When I'm done with it, just stop...no tapering?
> 
> How long would you suggest running it? Safely



So goes what Ive researched and been told. Its an old practice is is quite outdated Frank. No tapering whatsoever. 

I ran it for a month straight. I think it depends on yours goals tho. Ive seen research done on people that have been taking T3 for years and quit cold turkey. Only to see their levels return to normal and these were people that hypo deficiencies to begin with.  Its a lot more resilient a gland than we ever 1st thot.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 15, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> So goes what Ive researched and been told. Its an old practice is is quite outdated Frank. No tapering whatsoever.
> 
> I ran it for a month straight. I think it depends on yours goals tho. Ive seen research done on people that have been taking T3 for years and quit cold turkey. Only to see their levels return to normal. Its a lot more resilient a gland than we ever 1st thot.



Word. Guess there's only one way to find out lol
Plan to start it next week. Just for a month to see how things go.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Word. Guess there's only one way to find out lol
> Plan to start it next week. Just for a month to see how things go.



Nice Fronkie. Ill be tuned in to see the results!


----------



## losieloos (May 15, 2014)

In for the results.


----------

